

Did I see a Google car? - mkr-hn

It had a little black node on top like this: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thinkprogress.org&#x2F;climate&#x2F;2014&#x2F;12&#x2F;27&#x2F;3607036&#x2F;google-unveils-new-driverless-car-whats-holding-it-back&#x2F;<p>But the car looked more like this: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;maps&#x2F;about&#x2F;behind-the-scenes&#x2F;streetview&#x2F;<p>It went by too fast for me to see more than a blur on the sides, so I don&#x27;t know anything about colors or logos.<p>This was in the northeastern suburbs of Atlanta (Winder). I know they have an office in Atlanta, and I&#x27;ve sent quite a bit of map feedback. Is it possible they&#x27;re running tests around here?
======
mkr-hn
Clickable:
[http://thinkprogress.org/climate/2014/12/27/3607036/google-u...](http://thinkprogress.org/climate/2014/12/27/3607036/google-
unveils-new-driverless-car-whats-holding-it-back/) and
[http://www.google.com/maps/about/behind-the-
scenes/streetvie...](http://www.google.com/maps/about/behind-the-
scenes/streetview/)

